# Unfold mirrors on unlock????



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I have folding mirrors which fold when I lock the car however they don't unfold when I unlock the car, I have to turn the ignition on to unfold them! Is there anyway to change this?
Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you have folding mirrors theres an option in the MMI to close on lock.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> If you have folding mirrors theres an option in the MMI to close on lock.


I only saw one option under central locking settings, They do fold when i lock the car but they don't unfold until the ignition is turned on.....


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That's what happens with mines they do not come out until the ignition is on


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

But why would you want this? Why do you need door mirrors in a motionless car?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Not as far as I know. You can choose whether to fold them or not, but the unfolding behaviour is defined by Audi and triggered by the ignition.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Quizzical said:


> But why would you want this? Why do you need door mirrors in a motionless car?


I've driven a few cars that operate this way, I thought it was the norm....


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> But why would you want this? Why do you need door mirrors in a motionless car?


It's easier to clean the car when the mirrors are unfolded, but you don't want the ignition on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Open on start for Audi


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

So start the car, stop it and do not lock it to wash it then they will not fold.

Unless you think somebody is going to "access" the car while you are washing it of course 

Ant


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

It would also be a useful visual way of seeing whether you have locked your car or not... mirrors in = locked, mirrors out = unlocked...
Currently you can lock it and the mirrors fold in then unlock and they are still folded in...so it only lets you know that the doors were locked at some point but could have been unlocked....

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------

